# Beagle goes for walk, returns home with human skull



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This dog should belong to a haunter. 

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...s-for-walk-returns-home-with-human-skull?lite


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would make your heart beat a bit faster when it showed up on the doorstep


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a shocker for the dog's human!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's it! I'm turning my Beagle loose tonight and see what she brings home!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine just brings me dead birds!...Luckeeee!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

mine came home with a cow skull befor...I always wanted one...score..I wish I could train him and send him out with a list


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beagles are amazing! LOL!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good dog! Extra biscuits for you!


----------

